

Count your website's LOC using one Linux command - karimo
http://karim-ouda.blogspot.com/2012/07/counting-lines-of-code-for-your-website.html

======
piquadrat
... or you could just use sloccount.

<http://www.dwheeler.com/sloccount/>

------
lardissone
... or cloc: <http://cloc.sourceforge.net/>

------
oakenshield
Any shell script can be made one line with enough semicolons.

------
vy8vWJlco
highly under-used: grep -c -e . -r .

------
cleverjake
methinks the point of this is to do it without installing other tools.

